

The average age of HN (in 2012) is lower than the average age of Reddit - nols
http://royal.pingdom.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/social-network-average-age-580px.jpg
Full article with more demographics<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;royal.pingdom.com&#x2F;2012&#x2F;08&#x2F;21&#x2F;report-social-network-demographics-in-2012&#x2F;
======
nols
Full article with more demographics

[http://royal.pingdom.com/2012/08/21/report-social-network-
de...](http://royal.pingdom.com/2012/08/21/report-social-network-demographics-
in-2012/)

------
dpweb
Great chart. Facebook that's crazy..

------
justinzollars
Facebook is dead and buried :) #FB>40

